# Work Done in 2018



## thewoodlands (Jul 4, 2018)

Even though it was hot out today, I wanted these two trees cleared from a trail on our property I cut on. After getting the two trees bucked up, I loaded the rounds up from the second tree (pic 1584) and that's when I notice one tire on the trailer was low on air..........I lightened the load (pic 1591) and headed home to drop the rounds off and fill the tire with air.

Once I got back to the rounds from the second tree, I loaded up the trailer (1592) and headed home but the Rhino quit in the middle of the trail. After getting a hold of my wife, she met me at the bottom of the hill which is a half mile walk one way. The battery (11 years old) was shot so it wouldn't take a charge so I took the walk again and then bought a new battery......once I got back it was another walk up the hill to install the new battery. 

Have a happy July 4, I should sleep pretty good tonight.


----------



## Lakeside (Jul 4, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> I should sleep pretty good tonight.



Wow , your one determined firewood harvester.  This is some of the hottest / humid weather I have experience here in the N/E.    Relax now and have a cold beer or # .


----------



## Ashful (Jul 4, 2018)

Nice!  Did some trail clearing myself, in today’s heat.  Managed to sink the tractor in the wetlands, and had to push myself out with the front end loader.  It has been a record wet spring, here. 




Now we’re relaxing by the pool, grabbing some dinner at the clubhouse, and then headed out for fireworks.  Great day, in spite of the weather.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 4, 2018)

Lakeside said:


> Wow , your one determined firewood harvester.  This is some of the hottest / humid weather I have experience here in the N/E.    Relax now and have a cold beer or # .


The ride in the air conditioned car to get the new battery was very nice but the walk up the hill when we came back was tough.

My plan was to be out by noon.....so much for plans.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 4, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Nice!  Did some trail clearing myself, I today’s heat.  Managed to sink the tractor in the wetlands, and had to push myself out with the front end loader.  It has been a record wet spring, here.
> 
> View attachment 227659
> 
> ...


I'm glad you were able to get the tractor out, it's been very dry here so if you can send about three inches of rain, that would be nice.

We have a brook that runs through the property we own that  I cut on so starting next week, we have some tree removal that will need to get done....that cool water coming from the mountains will feel nice.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 5, 2018)

If this isn't ok in this thread, please move it with a thread title of Boating Season 2018. 

After yesterdays walk up and down the hills, we hit Carry Falls Reservoir today with the water down 10-12 feet which is getting close to fall levels.

The last time we went up there, all you could see in picture 1594 was the small tree.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 9, 2018)

The small Sugar Maple and Cherry are from the area the garage will be built, it's about 86 today so if I go out again, it will be later.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 10, 2018)

The first two pictures are the same load, there's some Cherry and Ash and the second picture is all Cherry, nothing really big but it all adds up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 10, 2018)

This is an old picture of a hemlock we took out of the brook after a storm, hopefully this week we'll take another hemlock out. I'll have the new pictures when we do it. The loss of this hemlock was caused by the ice this spring.

Our water levels here are late August levels (real,real low) so getting it out will be easier because of that.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 12, 2018)

We finally removed the hemlock, two small ash and one small beech from the brook today. The wife was on the rhino and the neighbors were there too, we pulled everything out from our neighbors side. We pulled the hemlock out at a certain length and then bucked it up at 16 inches.

The first three pictures are of the ice that caused the hemlock to come down this past winter, picture 1629 is the hemlock pictured from the bank on our neighbors side and 1630 is after we hauled everything out of the brook.

Our neighbor used her bota to haul away all the branches and we gave her all the wood.


----------



## trguitar (Jul 13, 2018)

Beautiful woods zap! Love the photos. I spent a lot of summers in the Adirondacks when I was younger. Mostly around Lake Champlain, but we did a lot of backpacking trips including Mt. Marcy. Beautiful area...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 13, 2018)

trguitar said:


> Beautiful woods zap! Love the photos. I spent a lot of summers in the Adirondacks when I was younger. Mostly around Lake Champlain, but we did a lot of backpacking trips including Mt. Marcy. Beautiful area...


Thanks @trguitar , we're lucky that we were able to get that land.

Both Lake Champlain and the Lake Placid area are very nice areas, plenty of things you can do.


----------



## xman23 (Jul 14, 2018)

I thought we had the same Ohio steel trailer, but I see yours is not flat across the bottom like mine.  Mine has 8" hard sidewall balloon tires. They can have no air in them and you won't know it until your loading in the woods. Don't ask how I know.  Nice light duty trailer for an  ATV.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 14, 2018)

xman23 said:


> I thought we had the same Ohio steel trailer, but I see yours is not flat across the bottom like mine.  Mine has 8" hard sidewall balloon tires. They can have no air in them and you won't know it until your loading in the woods. Don't ask how I know.  Nice light duty trailer for an  ATV.


Our trailer came from a company that's in Canada, it's made by Rescraft Plastic and it's been a good trailer.

I also found out the trailer tires look good without any air in them until you load it up with wood.........twice!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 14, 2018)

Wow, old thread.  I am loving my latest trailer or moving mulch and firewood:


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 14, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Wow, old thread.  I am loving my latest trailer or moving mulch and firewood:
> 
> View attachment 227882


Nice trailer @Ashful , we have a smaller one like that without the hydraulics. I don't use it much anymore since we have the other trailer, if we have a bunch of wood to haul out of the woods we use the truck with the utility trailer.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 15, 2018)

I used to build a wood crib from pallets on a covered patio outside my basement door, and use a small Ohio Steel single-axle trailer behind my tractor to haul wood the 300 feet from my wood lot to the house, and re-stack it in that crib.  Four trips across the sometimes snowy, sometimes soggy lawn, would get me a cord of wood which I’d do every second or third week.  At the end of the season, I’d relocate that wood crib to my wood lot, where it would replace one of my rotting cribs down there.

I never gave any thought to doing it another way, until last fall, when I didn’t have a chance to build a new crib for the patio.  I just filled that little Ohio Steel trailer, and parked it on the patio, when a lightbulb went off.  If I had a trailer that could hold a full cord, I could just fill it and park it, so I bought this one without the hydraulic dump function.  It cut down my wood-moving time from a few hours per cord to maybe 30 - 40 minutes for a full cord.

Then, this spring I put in another 1/4 acre garden on our rear property line, roughly 300 feet long and varying 30 - 40 feet deep.  That meant increasing my usual 40 yard mulch purchase up to about 110 yards, for the initial 3” depth, to start this new garden.  That was enough to justify adding the hydraulic dump function to this trailer.  I was able to move and spread about 50 - 60 yards per day, using this dump trailer and my front end loader, spreading it all by hand with a garden rake.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 21, 2018)

Today I decided it was time to check some trails on our property I cut on, a hemlock came down taking down a small red maple branch with it. I loaded up the smaller red maple first and the bigger rounds of hemlock are on top, everything is home in the split piles.

We still have some red maple down from this so I'll get that another day, attached are some pictures.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 27, 2018)

Since the tractor was in for its 500 hour checkup, I decided to level off the area under the boards and then stack 0.62 of a cord or two face cord.

The wood I stacked had been up for 3 or 4 years until late last winter when it went over so we'll be burning the wood I get stacked in the area pictured. The stacks have yellow birch,beech,sugar maple,soft maple, ironwood and cherry in them.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 29, 2018)

I started another row of seasoned firewood for this winter, we have beech,yellow birch,sugar maple and soft maple in this mix which I'll finish tomorrow. The row will be just over four feet high by sixteen feet long.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 30, 2018)

I finished up the little that was left in this stack, we'll get the covers on this wood before the the middle of August.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2018)

Might want to string a wire across the tops of those fence stakes.  You can pick up cheap fence wire, or even suspended ceiling grid wire, for the job.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 31, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Might want to string a wire across the tops of those fence stakes.  You can pick up cheap fence wire, or even suspended ceiling grid wire, for the job.


Thanks for the idea @Ashful but it will be burned this year so it won't need it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 4, 2018)

I sharpened some chains on the grinder and then cleared a small maple that was across a walking trail, some rounds still have some heat in them.

The cherry came down from a windstorm a good month ago so I cleared that from a trail the rhino and tractor travel, not much wood but the trails are cleared.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 21, 2018)

Today I covered just over three cord of wood that we'll use this winter. They were calling for rain so before any of the sand got wet, I filled two big plastic garbage cans with sand for this winter for use on the driveway and have another six five gallon pails full of sand in the garage too.

We use the sand closer to the house and ashes further away so we'll have plenty of sand.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 23, 2018)

I left the camera in the garage so any pictures I took today are out there. I did more digging with the backhoe and then took the dirt/sand mixture and dumped it around the new garage and then raked it out, about seven to eight loads.

Tomorrow I'll roll it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 23, 2018)

I hope that I didn't post these earlier but here are a three Ash near the house that are on the felling list.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 26, 2018)

I'll take about three days off from insulating and start splitting the pile in picture 1808 and then stack it, after that it's the pile in 1809 and then buck up, split and stack the cherry and ash in picture 1810.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 26, 2018)

I cleaned out the three gallon Igloo water cooler and by the sounds of it, I'll need it especially Tuesday and Wednesday.

Hot and humid weather is expected across the area on Tuesday with
afternoon highs in the upper 80s to lower 90s with dewpoints
increasing into the lower 70s. The probability for heat index values
exceeding Heat Advisory criteria Tuesday afternoon and evening are
increasing with each model run. Wednesday may also see heat index
values exceeding Heat Advisory criteria as an approaching cold front
continues to be slower than originally anticipated.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 27, 2018)

I did some splitting today before we went to the town hall. The pile has yellow birch and all your maples in it, tomorrow I plan on stacking some depending on how quick it heats up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 28, 2018)

I did some stacking today with the help of plenty of water, I came in for some lunch around 1:45. Most of the day we had good cloud cover with some good winds which was nice.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 29, 2018)

I did more splitting today and finished the first stack of wood I started yesterday and then started our second stack. I would've kept going but we lost power at the house (an inline breaker kicked out on the line out front) so I hooked up the generator for a bit until the power came back on.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 30, 2018)

We might be in for a stretch of wet weather coming up so I'll split some splits of pine we've had down to kindling size so we can burn some of the pine branches we limbed up off some of the trees we felled for the garage build.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 31, 2018)

After running into town so we could pick a few things up, I did some work. In pictures 1834 and 1835 I split some pine smaller so if we get a good rain, I can burn the stuff pictured in 1836. The stuff I split in picture 1835 is under cover so it will stay dry.

In picture 1837,38 and 39 I split some rounds and then did some stacking, I plan on finishing this stack tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 1, 2018)

Today I finished the stack I started yesterday.I think we have enough wood in rounds that I'll split that will finish the front stack, if it does, that will give us 1.86 cord or 6 face.

That area will hold 3.10 cord or 10 face.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 5, 2018)

I split some beech until noon today, lots of water did the trick. The first two pictures are the beech I split, the third is the junk beech which will get burned in the outside fireplace and the rest of the pictures is what I have left to split.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 19, 2018)

This was some cherry and ash from the clearing that went on for our new garage. I started on the west side of the pile on some cherry, after that was finished I moved to the east side of the pile bucking up some cherry and then the ash. I have some left but that will get finished this week.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 20, 2018)

I did the last of the Ash and split some of the Cherry I bucked up the other day. I wanted more done but I had to make a run into town and then after I got splitting the Cherry, the body wanted food so in the house I went.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 22, 2018)

After the winds later yesterday, I decided to check the trails for anything that came down. Picture 1888 & 89 are a small beech and a sugar maple, picture 1893 is what I think is another small sugar maple. Everything was brought home so I can split and stack it this coming week.

In the last picture, you can see the wood left that I'll pull out to get more rounds, smaller but more.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 22, 2018)

This pine had been down for about two months from a windstorm so I limbed it up and brought the limbs over to the fireplace, I'll get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Bushels20 (Sep 30, 2018)

Got after some oak and ash this weekend. C/s/s’d about 3 cords. 

Last photo shows the work still to go...


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 30, 2018)

Bushels20 said:


> Got after some oak and ash this weekend. C/s/s’d about 3 cords.
> 
> Last photo shows the work still to go...


Nice job @Bushels20 , that will be some nice firewood once it seasons.


----------



## Bushels20 (Sep 30, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> Nice job @Bushels20 , that will be some nice firewood once it seasons.



Yes, I’m looking forward to it. It is my 2021-2022 wood, so it will be good and seasoned. 

Didn’t realize the first round of photos didn’t have the oak in them. Added some with the oak. Racks aren’t quite full...I didn’t quite get the job done this weekend. By time the kids/wife/buddies come around it never goes as planned. That’s ok though! I try hard not to let it become a “chore”. Once that happens, the enjoyment is gone. That’s why I try and stay years ahead.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 8, 2018)

I did some stacking today with most of it being beech.


----------



## Manly (Oct 8, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> Today I finished the stack I started yesterday.I think we have enough wood in rounds that I'll split that will finish the front stack, if it does, that will give us 1.86 cord or 6 face.
> 
> That area will hold 3.10 cord or 10 face.


That’s a lot of ricks!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 8, 2018)

Manly said:


> That’s a lot of ricks!


The most we had was just over 60 face of hardwood but the last three years have we had some deaths in the family and this year being the third year we had a new garage built so we did the clearing of 40 plus trees which were mostly pine.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 12, 2018)

The pictures are from the 10 thru 12, splitting,stacking with a day off for cooking some sausage & peppers and today I s/s and finally put a second coat of Thompson's on the blocks on the eastside of the garage. I'll give the eastside and the back blocks another coat which will be the third which the rest of the blocks have.

The seamless gutters went up this morning on the new garage by a company we had do it.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 12, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> The pictures are from the 10 thru 12, splitting,stacking with a day off for cooking some sausage & peppers and today I s/s and finally put a second coat of Thompson's on the blocks on the eastside of the garage. I'll give the eastside and the back blocks another coat which will be the third which the rest of the blocks have.
> 
> The seamless gutters went up this morning on the new garage by a company we had do it.


Sausages and peppers? Have you sent the invite to the wrong address?


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 12, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Sausages and peppers? Have you sent the invite to the wrong address?


My parents would have that at a Christmas party they had for any friends stopping by and for the family, I never did get a recipe so this was my first time doing it and the wife said it was great.......good enough for me.

The wife made some stuffed peppers tonight so the house smells like garlic & peppers.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 12, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> My parents would have that at a Christmas party they had for any friends stopping by and for the family, I never did get a recipe so this was my first time doing it and the wife said it was great.......good enough for me.
> 
> The wife made some stuffed peppers tonight so the house smells like garlic & peppers.


No need to send me the address, I will follow the smell. See ya in a few hours.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 12, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Sausages and peppers? Have you sent the invite to the wrong address?


I'll be trying to make some type of Italian cookie, my grandmother on my fathers side was a great cook and baker so hopefully I can make her proud.


----------



## Bushels20 (Oct 12, 2018)

Set an extra plate for me too!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 12, 2018)

Bushels20 said:


> Set an extra plate for me too!


----------



## Akon (Oct 12, 2018)

Might pass on those cinnamon rolls. Coming up on three years old now. If they aren't gone yet, there is probably a reason!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 13, 2018)

Akon said:


> Might pass on those cinnamon rolls. Coming up on three years old now. If they aren't gone yet, there is probably a reason!


A new batch each year and they taste great.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 13, 2018)

I finished off the second to last stack with three loads of cherry,hard maple and some smaller beech. I'll finish off the last stack with the cherry in picture 1949 that has been up for a year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 16, 2018)

This Maple (Norway?) came down about two wind events ago so today I took care of it, the rounds at the top of the tree were good but all the bigger rounds had rotted out but we'll still get some wood out of it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 16, 2018)

We have a tree that's hung up across the main trail, if this next high wind event doesn't take care of it, we'll pull it off the smaller Maple.

What are your thoughts on what type of tree it is, Ash or Basswood?


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 18, 2018)

We used a tree saver,cable with the winch so we could pull down this ash, it also damaged the maple it was leaning on so we took that too.

The first load was some smaller maple rounds with ash and the second load was all ash.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 19, 2018)

I had a beech up the hill that mother nature brought down earlier this spring so up the hill I went, I rolled it down between the cherry and the hemlock. After all the rounds were down the hill, I took care of this maple, everything is back here. I did split some of the red maple today before coming in.

The first load was the maple and the last was the beech which I'll mix in with the ash when I stack it.

Picture 1985 is next up after I stack the wood I brought out today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 20, 2018)

I split the tree that was hung up and the beech,maple and a bunch of ash we had from the clearing we did for our new garage.

I thought the tree that was hung up was an ash but after seeing it after I split it, I'm not sure. Pics 1998,1999 and 2001 are from that tree.

I'm hoping we get over two face cord from that wood pile, I also have over 20 more rounds of ash to split.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 26, 2018)

After unloading the trailer of what I think is ash, I went back in to the area I do most of my cutting after some American Hophornbeam (Ironwood) both trees were down so I bucked up one and half of the second one.

http://forestry.ohiodnr.gov/hophornbeam


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 26, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> After unloading the trailer of what I think is ash, I went back in to the area I do most of my cutting after some American Hophornbeam (Ironwood) both trees were down so I bucked up one and half of the second one.
> 
> http://forestry.ohiodnr.gov/hophornbeam


You need to stop posting these pictures. I am getting way too over excited.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 26, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> You need to stop posting these pictures. I am getting way too over excited.


It was a nice day to do it, we're in for some wet weather so I'm not sure when the next time I'll get out in the woods will be.

@Jan Pijpelink , are you in for any of the Nor'easter ?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 26, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> It was a nice day to do it, we're in for some wet weather so I'm not sure when the next time I'll get out in the woods will be.
> 
> @Jan Pijpelink , are you in for any of the Nor'easter ?


South Jersey won't get it.


----------



## Bushels20 (Oct 30, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> I split the tree that was hung up and the beech,maple and a bunch of ash we had from the clearing we did for our new garage.
> 
> I thought the tree that was hung up was an ash but after seeing it after I split it, I'm not sure. Pics 1998,1999 and 2001 are from that tree.
> 
> I'm hoping we get over two face cord from that wood pile, I also have over 20 more rounds of ash to split.



The grain in 2001 looks a lot like ash to me.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 30, 2018)

Our neighbor informed us that we had a small maple across the brook so I removed it today with the help of tow straps,snatch block,d shackle,cable and a winch.

I was in the water (cold) before I had the camera so I didn't get a before picture but you can see fresh dirt where I pulled it out with a indirect pull (tow strap,snatch block and d shackle around a hemlock) with the cable hooked up to the winch on the rhino.

Because the brook is shallow it freezes from the bottom up in the winter and creates some pretty good ice jams just above the bridge on our road.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 5, 2018)

Since the warmer weather will be here for a while, we put more pine in today with some maple. It looks like we might get some high wind gust tomorrow, 50 plus mph.


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 5, 2018)

Making a dent in the pile.  Working late with a break in Harvest.  




But I added to the pile dumped it in the yard since I’m out of room behind the shop.  Gotta keep at it wife will have my ass if I don’t get it cleaned up soon.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 5, 2018)

Medic21 said:


> Making a dent in the pile.  Working late with a break in Harvest.
> View attachment 232504
> View attachment 232505
> 
> ...


Nice work @Medic21 , what types of firewood do you have in your stacks?

We have some possible high winds coming in tomorrow so I'm hoping the brook doesn't get any big trees put in it by mother nature, it would be cold working in there this time of year.


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 5, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @Medic21 , what types of firewood do you have in your stacks?
> 
> We have some possible high winds coming in tomorrow so I'm hoping the brook doesn't get any big trees put in it by mother nature, it would be cold working in there this time of year.
> 
> View attachment 232509




That stack is all poplar and elm so far, two charity jobs I did for coworkers or I would have passed on both.  It’s going to be spilt with ash and oak as soon as the elm is finished stacking.  I have about 10 cords of ash and oak in the leantoo around the corner from there, been inside for three years now and what I’m burning.  I have a ton of oak, hickory, and ash to split yet. 

There is about 30 pick up loads of white and black oak down yet on the site I started on Saturday.  I’ll be set for awhile.

We are getting the winds tomorrow too here.  35-45 mph.  As wet as it is there will be some large trees come down.  I love cleaning them up for people when I don’t have to fight through the brush in the woods.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 5, 2018)

Medic21 said:


> That stack is all poplar and elm so far, two charity jobs I did for coworkers or I would have passed on both.  It’s going to be spilt with ash and oak as soon as the elm is finished stacking.  I have about 10 cords of ash and oak in the leantoo around the corner from there, been inside for three years now and what I’m burning.  I have a ton of oak, hickory, and ash to split yet.
> 
> There is about 30 pick up loads of white and black oak down yet on the site I started on Saturday.  I’ll be set for awhile.
> 
> We are getting the winds tomorrow too here.  35-45 mph.  As wet as it is there will be some large trees come down.  I love cleaning them up for people when I don’t have to fight through the brush in the woods.


That's a nice inventory of firewood. After a very dry summer, all we've been getting the last month is rain so we should have trees down if we get the high wind gust, stay safe.


----------



## jatoxico (Nov 5, 2018)

Always love the pics! Wife was up your way this weekend and got snowed on. About 2" sticking on the road south of you in the Sevey Corners area if you know where that is. Leaves are just turning here. It's late but it's coming.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 5, 2018)

jatoxico said:


> Always love the pics! Wife was up your way this weekend and got snowed on. About 2" sticking on the road south of you in the Sevey Corners area if you know where that is. Leaves are just turning here. It's late but it's coming.


Seveys Point isn't far from our house. That day it would snow hard then slow up, it was like that all day.

South of Watertown NY this weekend, they could be looking at 6-12 inches. All the leaves are off the trees except for the beech and the tamarack trees are really nice to look at.

I haven't been doing that much lately, I'm dealing with a very bad heel bruise ( maybe Plantar Fasciitis ) so I have an appointment with a Podiatrist coming up. The good thing is, driving the tractor doesn't bother it so since we plow the driveway with our tractor, that is good.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 8, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> This Maple (Norway?) came down about two wind events ago so today I took care of it, the rounds at the top of the tree were good but all the bigger rounds had rotted out but we'll still get some wood out of it.




One way to ID norway maple is when you pull a leaf off white sap bleeds from the stem. The leaves also turn a brilliant yellow in the Fall.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 8, 2018)

billb3 said:


> One way to ID norway maple is when you pull a leaf off white sap bleeds from the stem. The leaves also turn a brilliant yellow in the Fall.


Thanks @billb3 , I'll remember this info for my next Norway Maple I.D.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 8, 2018)

I just came back from the Podiatrist and the heel pain I've been dealing with is Plantar fasciitis so I have two new pair of arch supports along with some exercises and stretching that I'll be doing.

I had my first cortisone shot which should get rid of the inflammation. Before the exercises I'll get some ice on the heel and then heat before the stretching exercises. I'll be getting a price on some custom arch supports when I call tomorrow.


----------



## MissMac (Nov 9, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> I just came back from the Podiatrist and the heel pain I've been dealing with is Plantar fasciitis so I have two new pair of arch supports along with some exercises and stretching that I'll be doing.
> 
> I had my first cortisone shot which should get rid of the inflammation. Before the exercises I'll get some ice on the heel and then heat before the stretching exercises. I'll be getting a price on some custom arch supports when I call tomorrow.


I don’t know what a cortisone shot will do for your foot, but i can tell you it does wonders for my shoulder!  I’ve been getting them for about 5 years now, and sometimes they are the difference between getting things done or not.  I hope it brings you some relief!


----------



## Chas0218 (Nov 9, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> This Maple (Norway?) came down about two wind events ago so today I took care of it, the rounds at the top of the tree were good but all the bigger rounds had rotted out but we'll still get some wood out of it.


Looks like a norway I have a few around my property, you guys have another type of maple up there near ADKs that I have growing around my house. Can't remember the name but the leaf is large and triangular without the common maple notches.

Found it, it's called striped maple. Part of the Snake bark maple family.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 9, 2018)

MissMac said:


> I don’t know what a cortisone shot will do for your foot, but i can tell you it does wonders for my shoulder!  I’ve been getting them for about 5 years now, and sometimes they are the difference between getting things done or not.  I hope it brings you some relief!


It will help disperse the inflammation and get rid of it. I'm also on 500 MG twice a day of Naproxen which should get rid of the inflammation.

I also bought two pair of the arch supports (Spenco) which makes a huge difference compared to the arch supports I bought at Wally World.
https://spenco.implus.com/products/all-products/spenco-rx-orthotic-arch-support-insoles

A guy that I fished some local walleye tournaments with had a very bad knee, the only way we made it through his last three years until retirement were cortisone shots in that knee. I don't want to get more cortisone shots so I'm doing the ice (5 minutes) heat for 10 minutes and then the stretching exercises twice a day. 

Even before the shot there wasn't much pain until the doc pushed on my heel in a certain area, if everything works then I should see a big difference in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 12, 2018)

We put two loads of cherry in today so inside we have pine, the maples and cherry, this should get us through some of the colder nights they're calling for.

I did cover four more face cord just in case we have a cold spring.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 13, 2018)

The attached pictures are of the last of the ash that needed splitting, done. I did stack three loads and took a picture but the batteries were low according to the camera so it never saved it to the card.


----------



## jatoxico (Nov 14, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> South of Watertown NY this weekend, they could be looking at 6-12 inches. All the leaves are off the trees except for the beech and the tamarack trees are really nice to look at.



We are supposed to get our first bit of snow tomorrow afternoon. I will try to outrun the storm as I go north up to Albany where its supposed to catch me and drop 3" overnight before heading back down.

Sorry to hear about the foot. Do what you gotta do and get back out there!


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2018)

jatoxico said:


> We are supposed to get our first bit of snow tomorrow afternoon. I will try to outrun the storm as I go north up to Albany where its supposed to catch me and drop 3" overnight before heading back down.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the foot. Do what you gotta do and get back out there!


It sounds like a real mess coming in towards Albany, drive safe.
https://weather.com/weather/alerts/...ificance=A&areaid=NYZ052&office=KALY&etn=0009

Thanks @jatoxico , the foot is feeling better with the medication to keep the inflammation down along with the stretching exercises. Depending what I'm doing for work, I'll work a day and then take one off.


----------



## Chas0218 (Nov 15, 2018)

Looking like we will be getting a little snow in my area. They are estimating 5"-11" tonight. I'm hitting the deer woods this weekend and really enjoy hunting in the snow. Of course everyone stay safe and warm tonight! I'll be getting the plow ready on the 4 wheeler in hopes that I won't need it.


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 15, 2018)

Nothing like splitting wood in an ice storm.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 15, 2018)

Medic21 said:


> Nothing like splitting wood in an ice storm.
> 
> View attachment 233397
> View attachment 233398
> View attachment 233399


How much ice are you in for? Nice job on the splitting @Medic21 .


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 15, 2018)

With a few days of snow coming in (we might get 6 inches) I decided to clear the trails so it's ready for the sleds.

In picture 2046 there is a rotten pine down and 2048 it's cleared with just the leaves showing,pictures 2049 & 51 are a ravine which was clear, 2052 is a dead basswood and 2053 it's cleared, 2055 is another trail pictured from the top entrance which was clear,2056 & 57 leads to 2058 so that trail is open.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 15, 2018)

I had a hemlock down (2059) that will bring you to picture 2063 and 2062 is a widowmaker off the trail but not far enough, that trail is open, the last job today was clearing a dead hemlock (pic 2064) and a bigger hemlock downed by the wind (2065) which was up above the brook, this trail is finally open. Picture 2066 is down by the brook, in 2067 you can see the trail heading up past that downed hemlock and 2068 is another picture of the brook.


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 15, 2018)

We had about 3/8 of ice this morning. Started raining again so I’m watching tv with my baby girl in my lap.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 15, 2018)

Medic21 said:


> We had about 3/8 of ice this morning. Started raining again so I’m watching tv with my baby girl in my lap.
> 
> View attachment 233430


That's a bunch of ice, everyone looks like their just fine in that picture.


----------



## jetsam (Nov 15, 2018)

Medic21 said:


> We had about 3/8 of ice this morning. Started raining again so I’m watching tv with my baby girl in my lap.
> 
> View attachment 233430



You have the same fashion accessories on your shirt that I always do.

Wood chips, sawdust, dog snot.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 27, 2018)

I finally cleared a new trail where I can push the snow deeper into the woods instead of at the corner of the driveway, if I can get the downed maple out of the way, I'll have more room.

I did keep some of the better wood, it's a small tree with thorns, crab apple?


----------



## Bushels20 (Nov 27, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> I finally cleared a new trail where I can push the snow deeper into the woods instead of at the corner of the driveway, if I can get the downed maple out of the way, I'll have more room.
> 
> I did keep some of the better wood, it's a small tree with thorns, crab apple?




Maybe a small honey locust? We have a ton of them on our property. Lots of flat tires on the tractor and ATV growing up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 27, 2018)

Bushels20 said:


> Maybe a small honey locust? We have a ton of them on our property. Lots of flat tires on the tractor and ATV growing up.


I don't think we have any honey locust on our property but I've been wrong before.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 27, 2018)

Bushels20 said:


> Maybe a small honey locust? We have a ton of them on our property. Lots of flat tires on the tractor and ATV growing up.


Speaking of flat tires, I think that I left a scrench back in on one of our trails, I hope that we don't find it riding the sleds or rhino


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 27, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> I don't think we have any honey locust on our property but I've been wrong before.



You don’t have just one.  Those things grow like crazy.


----------



## Bushels20 (Nov 27, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> I don't think we have any honey locust on our property but I've been wrong before.



That’s a good thing. They are terrible to deal with.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 3, 2018)

Before we received the six inches of snow, I did some trail clearing but I left some tools back in on the trail. After getting a bunch of rain, today I checked the second to last spot I worked and there they were, I won't have to worry about finding it in my Rhino tire.

Since I was back in, I decided to check some of the trails for downed wood. Most of it was small branches except for the one starting with picture 2097 thru 2103, usually in this area it's Basswood but this looks like a Maple, what do you think it is?


----------



## Medic21 (Dec 9, 2018)

Way too nice of a day to not work on the pile.  

Put a 9 tooth sprocket on the 441 it is faster now but, 24” bar will be the max buried in red oak.  










Even got the helper today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2018)

Medic21 said:


> Way too nice of a day to not work on the pile.
> 
> Put a 9 tooth sprocket on the 441 it is faster now but, 24” bar will be the max buried in red oak.
> View attachment 235286
> ...


Nice job Medic21, your helper looks like he had some fun.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2018)

I checked some trails that I didn't get at the last time I was back on my trail clearing job. Pics 2110 & 11 are a before and after, the maple was left for deer food since they had been eating the buds, 2112 & 13 is a small ravine we use when sledding, there wasn't anything down, 2115 was some rotten basswood that had come down which I cleared and 2116 & 17 was a very small dead elm or hemlock that was across the trail but hung up in a small tree that I'll burn in the outside fireplace.


----------



## Medic21 (Dec 9, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> Nice job Medic21, your helper looks like he had some fun.



He kept talking about a break and how tired he was lol.  Told him hard work builds character, his reply was that his kindle does too.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2018)

Medic21 said:


> He kept talking about a break and how tired he was lol.  Told him hard work builds character, his reply was that his kindle does too.


What's the btu rating on a kindle compared to the oak?


----------



## Medic21 (Dec 9, 2018)

T


thewoodlands said:


> What's the btu rating on a kindle compared to the oak?



There are days I may find that out...


----------



## Medic21 (Dec 9, 2018)

Got 2/3 of the 20/21 wood CSS.  Red oak, ash, and elm.  About 4 cords.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2018)

Medic21 said:


> Got 2/3 of the 20/21 wood CSS.  Red oak, ash, and elm.  About 4 cords.
> 
> View attachment 235331


Nice job @Medic21 , send some of that weather to the northeast.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 21, 2018)

We didn't get all the rain they thought we would get but it did get rid of most of the snow in certain areas. After getting some sand down on the driveway, I went trail clearing which was all smaller stuff, I did find this maple that was down that I plan on getting. I had to cook some scallop marinara so since I got a late start going into the woods, it was time to head back but not before the sun came out.


----------



## Bushels20 (Dec 21, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> We didn't get all the rain they thought we would get but it did get rid of most of the snow in certain areas. After getting some sand down on the driveway, I went trail clearing which was all smaller stuff, I did find this maple that was down that I plan on getting. I had to cook some scallop marinara so since I got a late start going into the woods, it was time to head back but not before the sun came out.




Always with the food photos!  

I just finished dinner and the words “scallop marinara” makes me hungry


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2018)

Bushels20 said:


> Always with the food photos!
> 
> I just finished dinner and the words “scallop marinara” makes me hungry


Tomorrow a picture of a different downed tree with a food picture, Italian sausage, bell peppers,onions and a few other things in a red sauce. For  Christmas Eve , I'll make some stuffed mushrooms we'll have with the Italian sausage. I lost 16 pounds (12 at the moment)  so I could eat and not worry about being overweight.

The wife has been baking cookies, cinnamon buns and a whole bunch of other stuff so when I hit 219, I'll get back to 214.

I'll put the recipe up if you want it, give me a day or two.


----------



## paulnlee (Dec 22, 2018)

Scallop recipe please


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2018)

paulnlee said:


> Scallop recipe please


I have a few things that I need to take care of but I'll try to get it up before 7 tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2018)

paulnlee said:


> Scallop recipe please


I cook my Marinara sauce separately from the scallops so I'll get that up later tonight or tomorrow afternoon. I'll have that later tonight or tomorrow before noon. Make sure you clean your scallops before you cook them.
*Cooking the Scallops*

*1.    ½ cup of butter or margarine*

*2.    1 pound of scallops*

*3.    2 gloves of garlic sliced thin *

*4.    3 scallions ( I used 1 small onion chopped up)*

*5.    In a large skillet, melt your butter or margarine. Add the scallops and onion. Saute for about 8 minutes, stir it every minute or so.*


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2018)

*Marinara Sauce*

I cook the Marinara sauce before I cook the scallops so once the scallops are done, they can go directly in the sauce.

*1.    1 - 28 oz. can of Whole Peeled Tomatoes / marinara sauce *

*2.    1 - 14.5 oz. can of diced tomatoes / marinara sauce*

*3.    Extra virgin olive oil*

*4.    7 garlic cloves, peeled and slivered*

*5.    ¼ cup of dry white wine *

*6.     1 – Teaspoon of Salt*

*7.    Pepper to taste*

*8.    ¼ cup of chopped fresh parsley *

*9.     I added some red pepper flakes to the marinara sauce*

*10.                         I also added sweet basil, we had some frozen from the garden so I grabbed about four leaves and broke them up in to the marinara sauce.*

*Preparation*



*Pour tomatoes into large bowl and crush with your clean hands.*

*In large skillet (not a deep pot) over low heat, heat the oil. When it is hot add garlic.*



*When garlic starts to sizzle or just before (don’t let it get brown) add the tomatoes. Add the red pepper flakes, sweet basil (if you don’t have fresh or frozen use the basil (dry) that you buy at the store and add the salt and pepper, stir.*



*Add everything from the scallops that you cooked into the marinara sauce and simmer for about 20 minutes. We served the Scallops Marinara on top of some spaghetti *


----------



## Bushels20 (Dec 23, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> Tomorrow a picture of a different downed tree with a food picture, Italian sausage, bell peppers,onions and a few other things in a red sauce. For  Christmas Eve , I'll make some stuffed mushrooms we'll have with the Italian sausage. I lost 16 pounds (12 at the moment)  so I could eat and not worry about being overweight.
> 
> The wife has been baking cookies, cinnamon buns and a whole bunch of other stuff so when I hit 219, I'll get back to 214.
> 
> I'll put the recipe up if you want it, give me a day or two.




It sounds like we have the same weight management plan...


----------



## Bushels20 (Dec 23, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> *Marinara Sauce*
> 
> I cook the Marinara sauce before I cook the scallops so once the scallops are done, they can go directly in the sauce.
> 
> ...




My brother and I get together and cook for the wife and kids once a week. This is going to the top of the list after the holidays.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2018)

Bushels20 said:


> My brother and I get together and cook for the wife and kids once a week. This is going to the top of the list after the holidays.


I hope it taste good, you can use the same Marinara Sauce recipe and just add a pound of shrimp (not cooked in butter) just make sure the shrimp are cleaned and shelled, taste great too. I think after the sauce is cooked and you add the shrimp, I cooked it for 20 minutes and put it on top of some potato gnocchi. Each store will carry a different brand so this is just a picture.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2018)

This came off part of a Maple that came down a month or so ago, I started using a small draw knife yesterday and finished up the rest today (unless the boss wants more off) I'll sand it tomorrow and maybe get a coat of stain on it. The older cane is something my wife was using when she walks in the winter time, it has a nail in the bottom.

It's time to cook the sausage,bell peppers,onions in a red sauce for tomorrow night.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 23, 2018)

@thewoodlands I really enjoy reading this thread! Everything is interesting, keep up the great work pal!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2018)

kennyp2339 said:


> @thewoodlands I really enjoy reading this thread! Everything is interesting, keep up the great work pal!


Thanks @kennyp2339 , maybe one of these days I'll stack some wood. I did cook the sausage,onions and bell peppers tonight so that should feed us for about three or four days.

I did the Marinara sauce different so it would come out a thicker sauce, we had some left after everything went in the crock pot so we had some potato gnocchi.

The wife wants some Braciole for New Years day so that will be next on the list.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2018)

Bushels20 said:


> My brother and I get together and cook for the wife and kids once a week. This is going to the top of the list after the holidays.


The recipe for the Marinara Sauce I gave you taste good but we're use to a regular tomato sauce which is thicker so tonight I did a thicker version of a Marinara Sauce which came out real good. Once I get the ingredients changed along with the prep directions, I'll put it up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2018)

*Thicker Marinara Sauce*


*1.    2 - 28 oz. can of Whole Peeled Tomatoes  /W.P.T.*

*2.    1 - 14.5 oz. can of diced tomatoes /D.T.*

*3.    Gianelli Italian Sausage*

*4.    Extra virgin olive oil*

*5.    7 garlic cloves, peeled and slivered*

*6.    ¼ cup of Chianti Wine *

*7.     1/2 – Teaspoon of Salt*

*8.    Sweet Basil*

*9.    A pinch of Sugar/add once all your blended ingredients are in                        *

*10.  Pepper to taste*

*11.  ¼ cup of chopped fresh parsley *

*12.  In a deep pot add some olive oil and then brown the Italian Sausage, once the sausage are done remove from pot into another dish. You’ll have some fat from the sausage so I pour some in another dish but not all of it. Turn your burner off and scrape the bottom of the pot with a wooden spoon which will loosen up some of the good tasty stuff on the bottom. Once the grease has cooled off ( you might need to turn the burner on low)enough where you won’t brown the garlic, add the garlic which you should be able to cook for four minutes before you add the first blended 28 oz. W.P.T. with red pepper flakes and sweet basil, you’ll blend the next 28 oz. can and the D.T too., have that first 28 oz. W.P.T. already blended before you put the garlic in.   Once I get all the stuff blended and in the pot, I add Chianti,Salt,Pepper and the parsley.*


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 24, 2018)

I had to put a temporary base on Santa today and then start and finish the sanding on the cane. The rest of the pictures are from the sausage,peppers and onions I cooked yesterday. 

Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 24, 2018)

You're multi-talented @thewoodlands! Looks good.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 24, 2018)

I made cinnamon ice cream and nutella ice cream for tomorrow's X-mas brunch.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 24, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> I had to put a temporary base on Santa today and then start and finish the sanding on the cane. The rest of the pictures are from the sausage,peppers and onions I cooked yesterday.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas.


Do you make the sausages yourself?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 24, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I made cinnamon ice cream and nutella ice cream for tomorrow's X-mas brunch.


It sounds great @Jan Pijpelink, are you having any apple pie with that?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 24, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Do you make the sausages yourself?


These were purchased at a grocery store, but we have made our own before. Do you make your own?

I'm making some stuffed mushrooms tomorrow that we'll have with our meal. I think the next thing I'll try cooking for the first time will be fennel soup.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 24, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> It sounds great @Jan Pijpelink, are you having any apple pie with that?


If our neighbor has apple pie, yes, but I am not sure.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 24, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> These were purchased at a grocery store, but we have made our own before. Do you make your own?


If I can find the casing, yes. I do make our own ground meat for burgers and soup, stews, etc.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 24, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> If I can find the casing, yes. I do make our own ground meat for burgers and soup, stews, etc.


The one thing we do in our sausage recipe is use crushed up fennel, I think it gives it more taste and you won't have to pick the seeds from your teeth.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 24, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> The one thing we do in our sausage recipe is use crushed up fennel, I think it gives it more taste and you won't have to pick the seeds from your teeth.


I use fennel very often. And not only in sausages, but as a veggie side dish.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 25, 2018)

I did get the Crimini mushrooms stuffed and cooked today, the wife liked them and I thought they came out real good for my first time cooking stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 26, 2018)

With rain coming in on Friday we decided to put in two loads of firewood, pictured is the first load. The second load was bigger but the old batteries didn't have anything left in them for the second picture.

The firewood we put in today will be burned in early January if things workout, tomorrow we'll put some nice Ironwood in for when it gets really cold.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2018)

We put in two small loads of Ironwood this morning (only one pictured) and after that I did some roof raking.

We had a widowmaker over one of our trails so I took care of that late this afternoon. We also had a nice size Cherry uproot so I'll take care of that after this wet weather is gone.

The brook is open in most spots but in the shallow areas it was starting to freeze from the bottom up which can be a groan on the low side near the bridge..


----------



## shortys7777 (Dec 30, 2018)

Started tackling a bunch of free wood I got since I've been on vacation all week. Maple and cherry. Have it sloped a little hoping most of the rain will drain off. I have another 2 cords of oak and elm to go through. First year burning so I'm trying to get as much free stuff css.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2018)

shortys7777 said:


> Started tackling a bunch of free wood I got since I've been on vacation all week. Maple and cherry. Have it sloped a little hoping most of the rain will drain off. I have another 2 cords of oak and elm to go through. First year burning so I'm trying to get as much free stuff css.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job @shortys7777 , it looks like it's in a good area for sun and wind.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2018)

I finished the last stack which is mostly Ash with some Maple and Beech. Picture 2168 is what I started with, 2170 is the area I started stacking the Ash, 2171 is a picture after about three trailer loads were stacked before I went in for lunch, 2172 is after I finished after lunch and 2173 is what I have left which includes Ash,Beech and Maple.

If the weather permits, I'm hoping to fell five more Ash.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 31, 2018)

Some weather sites are calling for just under half an inch of rain tonight for our area so we'll get a few loads of wood in today and then make sure everything is covered real good.

Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 31, 2018)

thewoodlands said:


> Some weather sites are calling for just under half an inch of rain tonight for our area so we'll get a few loads of wood in today and then make sure everything is covered real good.
> 
> Have a Happy New Year.


Us too. Have not checked when it's supposed to start but heard it ends right around midnight. Rainy rainy year. Currently third rainiest year on record for my area. Happy New Year to you guys!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 31, 2018)

jatoxico said:


> Us too. Have not checked when it's supposed to start but heard it ends right around midnight. Rainy rainy year. Currently third rainiest year on record for my area. Happy New Year to you guys!


We had a very,very dry summer but a wet fall, hopefully we get a good amount of snow in 2019 because we'll need it. The rivers and reservoirs were really low in our area.

I hope you and your family have a safe and Happy New Year. We just came back from Potsdam, they had a temp of 43 today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 6, 2019)

This morning when I looked at the weather for our area, they're calling for 6-10 inches of snow starting on Tuesday.  We decided that we would put more wood in so if we get the snow, I can plow and then get the sleds out and not worry about any wood.


----------

